# IVF - Cetrotide protocol



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

HI!
Cetrotide - what the heck is it?
Following an abandoned 'long down regulation' my ever helpful clinic  have told me I will do a cetrotide cycle next. I had assumed that this was a short protocol but after a bit of reading that assumption seems to be wrong.
Can any one explain to me what it what it is and are there any advantages/disadvantages? I'm getting rather worried because I have a feeling that they just want to do it because there are problems with funding (I'm NHS) and they have some 'in the fridge'! (not that I'm not grateful!)
Many thanks
LiziBee


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Lizibee - Hi!

I can currently on my 2WW following the Cetrocide Protocol. (i have had my treatment private, and this was the best route for us as my DH had a vasectomy reversal which didn't work).  It is quite expensive!!!

With this protocol there are 2 time scales short (Approx 4 weeks beginning to end of 2WW) and a long protocol which is about 7weeks), i have taken the short as i was told by my consultant that the success rates are the same.

The protocol involved, for me anyway, Menopur injections to stimulate the ovaries and produce follicles once these reach the desired size (14mm or above)your start Cetrocide injections(normally about 5 days),(which stop you ovulating) then when the follies have reached the the size for collection you take a HCG injection which makes you ovulate!

The i had the collection 36 hours after, the did their bit with DH frozen   and then transfered the embryo 2 days later.

Hope this help with your queries, please IM me if i can help any further.  I have done 2 cycles on this protocol - What is your fertility problem, is it male factor and is it ICSI treatment?

Janey 'bobbsie'


----------

